# Introducing JJ



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Finally got this little beauty home! She is a Fantasy Factory daughter out of a Game On doe. And. ..she is bred to Ready to Rumble (pictured, sorry his pic is a little stretched for some reason ). Can't wait till February!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

She's so pretty congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's gorgeous! Congrats!!!


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Congratulations! She is beautiful


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She's so pretty! Wow, kids should be amazing


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

WOW...What a lovely girl...


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous gal ! Congrats , love her color


----------



## Goatlover15 (Oct 5, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I <3 her!!! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Sheesh, where did you find a beauty like that?? Would love to get a kid from you at some point, just gotta get down there.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is really nice and I am sure those kids will be awesome too.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you, thank you.


----------

